# Ecommerce site facelift



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi all,



Need some feedback on the ecommerce site for Bay Breeze Dive Center...



I gave it a much needed face lift last night so I wanted to see what everyone thought about it.



Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions please post them too...



Thanks so much,



Carlos 



Link: http://www.thescubageek.net


----------

